
Android Pay is coming - gwintrob
https://stripe.com/android-pay
======
joshmn
I've found myself more interested in Stripe's UI/UX than the product itself.

Not that the product isn't anything less than mint, it's just that their
front-end developers are so amazing.

~~~
soggypenny
Yes, it's beautiful. However, looks like there's no form validation on the
email submit. I just submitted "r" as an email address.

~~~
nine_k
As long as you can receive a confirmation email, any address could work :)

But basic \S+@\S+ check on the UI side won't hurt and would be courteous.

~~~
nightpool
But what if I worked at stripe and only wanted to type my username? :D

~~~
hackmiester
On this form it's less relevant, but that's very handy a lot of the time. I
get frustrated when some outsourced app seems to believe that just sending
mail to my username would not work, and refuses to let me do it.

------
tonyhb
You should be able to do this without stripe in a few lines of code. HTML5 has
`requestAutocomplete` which, on Chrome, can load Google Wallet, fill out the
payment form using a proxy card, and submit the information.

[http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/forms/requestautocomp...](http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/forms/requestautocomplete/)

It's not a complete solution (because it's only on chrome), but it's pretty
cool and built in.

~~~
aliakhtar
That API is awesome, and works for more than just payment info. Can't wait
until its universally accepted.

------
wahsd
Wait. Again? Re-Relaunch of Google Wallet?

~~~
jamoes
And Google Wallet was just a re-launch of Google Checkout.

I guess it's worth the risk of continual failure, because if they eventually
do get a foot in the door it's incredibly lucrative. Taking a percentage of
every payment someone makes is a pretty good incentive.

~~~
izacus
Or maybe allowing Android users the same capabilities like Apple Pay has just
makes sense?

------
Bud
Read: Android Pay is being re-marketed until we find a way that we think might
catch on. This time.

------
nly
I'm curious how Android Pay works on the retail side. Does it use a
traditional VISA payment terminal system or are Google running some sort of
server-side payment hub?

I'm assuming, for instance, we won't see Android Pay integration in to Bitcoin
apps any time soon.

~~~
zrail
Based just on Google's blog post, this seems like another implementation of
the standard that Apple helped create and push through with the banks and card
networks for Apple Pay. They mention tokenization and virtual card numbers,
which is exactly how Apple Pay works.

~~~
smackfu
Did Apple really push it through? They weren't mentioned when the spec was
released, six months before Apple Pay was announced.

[http://www.nfcworld.com/2014/03/11/328236/emvco-publishes-
to...](http://www.nfcworld.com/2014/03/11/328236/emvco-publishes-tokenization-
framework-specification/)

~~~
Navarr
They may have helped. Apple was definitely working on it more than six months
before it was announced.

Google Wallet initially capitalized on Mastercard PayWave (or was that
Visa's?) and when the other cards wouldn't play ball they made a virtual
Mastercard for use.

Now that the card companies started playing ball, maybe b/c of Apple's push,
Google can work with the new standards.

------
PakG1
Stripe is going to make boatloads of money. They're now going to be powering
both Apple Pay and Android Pay? Wow. Let me get some stock on that sucker when
they go public.

------
estefan
Is stripe popular because it's cheaper than paypal and also doesn't have an
API & payment flow that looks like a train wreck?

~~~
thesimon
Probably not cheaper for larger customers, but the easy API & payment flow are
for sure part of the success.

------
stripeless
Does this version have the arbitary "we hold you funds a-la paypal style-e"?
functionality you have started to roll out to standard stripey?

------
VOYD
No thanks.

